# Finding a coach



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Soksoda said:


> Anyone knows of any clinics or camps coming up in California?


USA Archery has a Coach locator here: http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Certification/Coach-Locator.aspx

TAO


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Depending on where you live, contact AT member nuts&bolts.

I think he is in Southern California. I know that doesn't narrow it down too much, but he also teaches over the internet. A few guys have done well with him.

Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

aread said:


> Depending on where you live, contact AT member nuts&bolts.
> 
> I think he is in Southern California. I know that doesn't narrow it down too much, but he also teaches over the internet. A few guys have done well with him.
> 
> Allen


Nope,
I'm up in Northern California
and
I do a BUNCH of online coaching.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Soksoda said:


> Anyone knows of any clinics or camps coming up in California?


I can work with you completely online
or
if you want to see me in the SF Bay Area,
we can do in person work.


----------

